# nforce2

## px

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire si les pilotes nvidia gère le 5.1 au niveau du son? j'ai bien envi de me prendre une nforce2 mais nullepart j'ai d'info...

----------

## FRLinux

tu ne precises pas le type de carte mere qui t'interesse ? C'est peut etre moi qui n'ait pas saisit mais il me semblait que le son etait gere par un chipset AC97 donc qui serait independant de Nvidia.

Steph

----------

## sieurVLD

une info ici http://www.hardware.fr/articles/439/page2.html

j'atends le nouveau Shuttle avec ce chipset depuis 3 mois.

----------

## pounard

personnelement, g un nforce de la premiere génération et g eu des pbm avec mon nux (que ce soit la gentoo que j' ai actuellement ou ma feu mandrake)

1 - faux pas mettre les drivers de chez nvidia, c les meme keu ceux du kernel mais en un peu modifié, mais ca fait aucune différence

2 - les drivers a utiliser sont ceux du chip intel i8x0

3 - la carte refuse de sortir d' autre sons que ceux a 48khz, donc pour les sons en 22khz ca provoques de bug etranges notament des mp3 tout speed et des pbm avec les divx a cause des pbm de synchro img/son sont eux aussi tout speed

4 - tous ces pbms on été réglé avec les drivers alsa, mais ca provoque toujours des ptits bug sonores comme des grésillement kan le outpout audio est forcé en 48khz...

----------

## FRLinux

Je vois deja mieux le type de carte mere. Inquietant comme affaire, jusqu'a il y a un an, les toutes integrees etaient un petit cauchemard a regler ... j'ai vu les specs de la nforce2 et je pense qu'il vaut mieux aller vers une carte mere qui fait du 400 sans pour autant prendre la nforce2 surtout pour Linux.

Steph

----------

## px

je me disais aussi, le probleme c'est que c'est pour faire un systeme embarqué, avec les carte comme une geforce2 et un live, ca va commencer a gonflé en hauteur... enfin de toute maniere si je ne peut pas sortir de son convenable, parce que c'est quand meme principalement pour du dvd, ca sert a rien. Je vais me demerder autrement, merci pour la reponse : )

----------

## TGL

 *pounard wrote:*   

> personnelement, g un nforce de la premiere génération et g eu des pbm avec mon nux (que ce soit la gentoo que j' ai actuellement ou ma feu mandrake)

 

Ouais, bah moi c'est pire (nananaireuh !). Avec une MSI K7N420 Pro :

 - grub voulait rien lancer, mais ça c'est reglé (avec la version cvs)

 - plantages systématiques dès que y'a de la charge cpu : pas moyen de compiler quoi que ce soit, ça freeze... Pas évident de regler qlq pb que ce soit dans ces cas là, vu que je peux pas me refaire de noyau par exemple. J'ai reinstallé un windows pour voir, avec des trucs qui font chauffer le cpu, et là ça marche... Et puis "memtest86" marche aussi, donc j'comprends rien.

 - si je le pousse pas trop, je peux démarrer X en "nv" ou "nvidia", et là l'image est floue...  mais "heureusement", c'est pareil sous windows.

 - le module nvnet se charge pas

 - j'ai eu des fois la rtc à double vitesse... ça à la rigueur c'était rigolo, genre sous windows les animations à la con qui tracent comme des folles, tout ça...

 - et j'en ai marre des bios ou y'a pas d'explication pour les options non triviales

----------

## bemixam

ca en est ou cette histoire de nforce2 ? ca fonctionne finalement ?

avec certaines version il y a une 3com integree ( qui devrait etre reconnue ) mais d apres ce que j ai pu lire le drivers n est pas dans le kernel   :Confused: 

bref est ce qu en installant une carte reseau temporaire ca pourrais tourner ?

je pense que oui mais je prefererais quand meme avoir la confirmation.

----------

## px

je voit pas pouquoi une carte reseau supplementaire ne marcherais pas, sinon ca dit quoi les nouveaux pilotes nvidia pour les nforce?

----------

## bemixam

bon alors j ai achete une asus a7n8x deluxe .... les cartes reseaux ne sont effctivement pas reconnues mais avec une carte supplementaire ca passe ...

j ai pas encore essaye de drivers pour faire fonctionner le son et les cartes integrees ...  je met ca de cote pour plus tard

----------

